# power steering fluid for mk2 jetta gli



## concrete jungle (Sep 10, 2007)

I was told that I could use ATF ( automatic transmission fluid ) for power steering oil. I don't want to go to the dealer for pentosin because of the expense. I need a recommendation for power steering fluid in my mk2 jetta. Can somebody help me out.


----------



## bengel280 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: power steering fluid for mk2 jetta gli (concrete jungle)*

I don't have an answer, but I would like to know if this is true as well.


----------



## bengel280 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: power steering fluid for mk2 jetta gli (bengel280)*

Or is it better to use regular power steering fluid?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: power steering fluid for mk2 jetta gli (bengel280)*

Pentosin CHF11S, it's mineral oil based, don't use ATF or others they will eat your seals, quickly!


----------

